# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Pigmentvlekken

## Oki07

Heeft iemand ervaring met creme tegen pigmentvlekken, bv Oil of Olaz Definity, Vichy Novadiol of Clinique Even better skin tone corrector? Of misschien een ander produkt? Ik heb twee vlekken ong. onder mijn ogen en op mijn bovenlip. Ik smeer mij altijd in met een hoge factor. Volgens de huisarts is er niets tegen te doen. Ben benieuwd wat jullie hierover te zeggen hebben.

----------


## ellystuart

Hoi hoi 
ik weet wel een behandeling hiervoor .
Dat heet de micro dermabrasie, dat helpt bij pigmentvlekken en andere problemen zoals littekens en verzacht de rimpels

----------


## Agnes574

Oki07,

Heb je dit topic al eens gelezen??
Hier staan heel veel reacties mbt pigmentvlekken in het gezicht!!
Xx Ag >>> http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=236

----------

